# Muscle chuck



## EQUINOX400 (Feb 17, 2011)

I recently bought the above device through Wood Rat. It replaces your router's collet with ability to change bits by using there hex tool (resembles an allen wrench). It accomodates 1/2" and 1/4" bits with the addition of a sleeve. The device works fine with 1/2" bits but will not tighten 1/4" bits. Has anybody else had any experience with this device?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James

If it's the same as below I had one and had the same error now it's my tool box with other tools I don't use any more// >>>

Woodworking Accessories - Eliminator Quick Chuck
http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-pc-Collet...581559615?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item20bb505d3f
=======



EQUINOX400 said:


> I recently bought the above device through Wood Rat. It replaces your router's collet with ability to change bits by using there hex tool (resembles an allen wrench). It accomodates 1/2" and 1/4" bits with the addition of a sleeve. The device works fine with 1/2" bits but will not tighten 1/4" bits. Has anybody else had any experience with this device?


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Are you sure it is supposed to work on 1/4 inch bits? Being that Wood Rat is an English company, maybe it is for 8 mm bits which are slightly larger in diameter than 1/4 inch.
I don't have a Wood Rat, so I'm just guessing, but the Europeans don't use 1/4 inch bits unless they need a special profile that is only available from the US, and then they have to buy a special adapter to use it. Reading the Wood Rat manual may help.

Charley


----------



## Midlife (Jul 30, 2011)

i think (not to often) 6mm bits are to small for a 1/4inch collett ie 6.35mm ?


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

CharleyL said:


> Are you sure it is supposed to work on 1/4 inch bits? Being that Wood Rat is an English company, maybe it is for 8 mm bits which are slightly larger in diameter than 1/4 inch.
> I don't have a Wood Rat, so I'm just guessing, but the Europeans don't use 1/4 inch bits unless they need a special profile that is only available from the US, and then they have to buy a special adapter to use it. Reading the Wood Rat manual may help.


Hi Charley

Us Brits use mainly 1/4in and 1/2in shanks with some 8mm mixed in for good measure (a bit like yous guys if one includes Leigh cutters). _Sur le Continent_ the don't recognise Imperial _(sic)_ measure, so they are left with the _Code Napoleon_ shank sizes of 6mm, 8mm and 12mm....... 

BTW 6mm and 1/4in (6.35mm) are _not_ interchangeable, neither are 12mm and 1/2in (12.7mm)

Regards

Phil


----------

